# Fassone arrabbiato:"Non si può perdere così".



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".




Bene e spero tu abbia capito dove stia il problema perchè ho il sospetto che parecchi tifosi lo sapessero già da maggio...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Va Marco, fagli lo shampoo a Ridolini...


----------



## sballotello (24 Settembre 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> fassone a sky dopo samp - mlan:"l'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del milan. E' diversa dalla lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il milan è più forte della samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. Ci aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



perfetto


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



ormai è tardi, doveva pensarci prima


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

L’unico modo per cambiare è licenziare l’incompetente. 
Altrimenti continuerà tutto così.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Pazzesco ragazzi pazzesco.. un dirigente che arriva e dice che "non possiamo perdere cosi contro avversari più deboli" finalmente. Fassone mi piace un sacco.

Vi ricordate Galliani che nelle sconfitta scappava via?


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Queste sono vere dichiarazioni da Milan, non quelle di quell'immondo maiale di Montella.
E ora esonera quello schifoso, altrimenti sei tu a sbagliare per primo Fassone


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Bravo Fassone, ora agisci di conseguenza e dai un calcio nel c... a quello scempio che c'è in panca.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ragazzi pazzesco.. un dirigente che arriva e dice che "non possiamo perdere cosi contro avversari più deboli" finalmente. Fassone mi piace un sacco.
> 
> Vi ricordate Galliani che nelle sconfitta scappava via?




Sono molto belle queste dichiarazioni.
Ma io voglio anche i fatti dopo queste parole.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. *La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio.* Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e *deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso.* CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. *Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. *Non si può".



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Fassone fidati, esonera perché il campionato quest'anno NON di può assolutamente fallire, mancare il quarto posto sarebbe troppo grave


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Settembre 2017)

passiamo alle cose formali che a parole sono buoni tutti


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2017)

Perfetto come sempre Fassone. Montella prendi esempio da lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Belle dichiarazioni, niente robe galliani style almeno. Magra consolazione, ma è già qualcosa


----------



## kipstar (24 Settembre 2017)

credo che questo possa suonare come un specie di avvertimento un po' per TUTTI.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Dalle parole si capisce che da diverse partite sa qual è il problema. Stanno pazientando, vediamo fino a che punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Abituato alle parole di Galliani mi vine quasi da piangere a sentire cose così..

Anche se ora, ovviamente, servono i fatti.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

uomo tutto d'un pezzo il nostro FAX.
bravissimo, veramente ammirevole.

pero' la confema di montella è opera sua, quindi credo che qualche responsabilita' se le cose non cambieranno, ce l'abbia pure lui..

cmq non posso fare a meno di volergli bene per la schiettezza e signorilita' con cui affronta ogni intervista.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Da notare che sono le ESATTE PAROLE che avrebbe dovuto dire l'inadeguato. Ma lui era troppo impegnato a ridere ed a dire che è meglio perdere con la Samp che con altri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque sono dichiarazione molto positive, l'obiettivo è chiaro e prestazioni così sono inaccettabili


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Ah, ecco!


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Bene, la società deve farsi sentire


----------



## Pitermilanista (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo diciamo da due mesi. Con gli allenamenti all'acqua di rose, in pantofole, a due all'ora, non si va in paradiso.
L'intensità degli allenamenti è il dogma di tutti i più grandi allenatori del mondo presenti e passati, chi lo nega non sa dove sia di casa il calcio.
Aggressività, intensità, voglia di attaccare gli spazi vuoti, sono cose che devono essere insegnate da un manico.

È troppo tardi per cambiare, dovevano farlo a giugno. Abbiamo affossato un progetto da centinaia di milioni ancor prima di cominciare, affidandolo a un tonto (anche se lui pensa di essere furbo), un inadatto, un incapace totale. Un killer di squadre. 
Suicidio perfetto.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Fassone l'ho visto veramente scuro in volto. Queste non erano parole buttate lì.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va Marco, fagli lo shampoo a Ridolini...



Fantastico Fassone, un AD coi controrazzi, che giustamente elogia quando c'è da elogiare ma massacra quando c'è da massacrare.


----------



## mabadi (24 Settembre 2017)

A sto punto metto Zeman (rimane il dubbio capello) almeno li farà sudare tutti


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> passiamo alle cose formali che a parole sono buoni tutti



Esatto


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Bravo Fassone a evitare frasi di circostanza e a far sentire a tutti quello che pensa la società.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2017)

La società deve avere le idee chiare però. Cosa che a me non sembra.
Bisogna decidere ed in fretta su quale competizione impegnarci, perché fare bene sia Europa League che Campionato è praticamente impossibile, l'anno scorso lo stesso UTD lo ha dimostrato, arrivando 6 in campionato per puntare all'europa League.
Quindi che si decidano ed in fretta. Se la precedenza va al campionato, basta esperimenti tattici e di uomini, e mettere le riserve in europa league anche a costo di fare male. La condizione atletica di questa squadra è imbarazzante e la colpa probabilmente è della maledetta competizione europea. Necessitiamo di preparare le partite per più tempo e non in 2 giorni, e con giocatori spompati.
Altrimenti sarà una tragedia sportiva oltre che economica.
E decidessero in fretta se davvero credono su Montella o no, perché se non appoggi più l'allenatore non ha senso aspettare ancora; viceversa se credi ancora in lui devono appoggiarlo pubblicamente e in modo netto nei confronti della squadra.


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Ho visto l'intervista a Milan TV. era inferocito. Mai visto cosí. Ha puntato il dito contro tutti sull'atteggiamento ma ha anche fatto capire che Montella deve lavorare meglio perché dalla Lazio non ci sono stati miglioramenti sulla manovra.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2017)

Domenica è l'ultima chiamata. Anche perché c'è la sosta che cade a fagiolo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

belle parole, ma bisogna passare alle cose formali anche in queste cose, caro Fax


----------



## mabadi (24 Settembre 2017)

Il problema di fondo è ed era che non ci sono allenatori disponibili di livello.
O speri che Conte o Ancelotti litighino o ti prendi uno fra Mazzarri o Guidolin


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Fassone con queste dichiarazioni mi ha reso meno amara la sconfitta; al contrario le dichiarazioni di Montella non mi sono affatto piaciute soprattutto nella parte "meglio perdere con la Samp che con altri; la squadre ad oggi è molle poco determinata un po la copia dello scorso anno e cosi non può ovviamente essere ; si percepisce la rabbia della società, stanno pazientando , se le cose non cambiano alla svelta sarà obbligatorio voltare pagina


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

vai Marco, devi prenderlo a calci, che si svegli!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Per colpa di queste due sconfitte, gia ad Ottobre rischiamo di giocarci il campionato nelle prossime due/tre partite. E' ora di svegliarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Ve lo dico adesso , le prossime partite le canniamo e andrà tutto a prostitute .


----------



## singer (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico adesso , le prossime partite le canniamo e andrà tutto a prostitute .


Preconizzo lo stesso


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico adesso , le prossime partite le canniamo e andrà tutto a prostitute .



Concordo
Oggi finisce ufficialmente il nostro campionato


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico adesso , le prossime partite le canniamo e andrà tutto a prostitute .



Ma si era capito dopo il 4-1 alla Lazio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Gruppo E*: Verona, Benevento e Crotone.
> Le peggiori, non da serie A.
> 
> *Gruppo D*: Udinese, Chievo, Genoa, Cagliari, Sassuolo e Spal.
> ...



[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ha aperto un topic dove divideva per blocchi la serie A, qualche giorno fa, e questo è stato il post di Clarenzio, col quale in molti ci siamo trovati d'accordo.
Non appena abbiamo affrontate squadre del blocco più alto, all'infuori di Juve e Napoli, e del blocco successivo più competitivo, abbiamo preso rispettivamente 3 e 2 palloni di scarto: con la Lazio sberle da paura; oggi siamo stati piallati dalla Sampdoria di Giampaolo, che ci ha concesso la bellezza di 0 tiri in porta! Abbiamo una rosa inferiore a Lazio e Sampdoria? Non penso proprio.
Fassone decida presto cosa fare, perché qui ogni singolo punto è importante per andare in Champions. Per quanto mi riguarda, invece, se domani esonerassero Montella, mi sa che non avrei più nulla da dire.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico adesso , le prossime partite le canniamo e andrà tutto a prostitute .



Se dovessimo perdere in malo modo con Roma e Inter probabile che durante la sosta accada qualcosa; siamo all'inizio è per me NULLA è compromesso; o si comincia a vedere già con la Roma un cambiamento di approccio o Montella ha i minuti contati, lo sa lui per primo
Però non vedo granché a giro......


----------



## singer (24 Settembre 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo perdere in malo modo con Roma e Inter probabile che durante la sosta accada qualcosa; siamo all'inizio è per me NULLA è compromesso; o si comincia a vedere già con la Roma un cambiamento di approccio o Montella ha i minuti contati, lo sa lui per primo
> Però non vedo granché a giro......



Per me non ci sono speranze: Montella non ha mai fatto giocare bene la squadra, una idea di gioco corale non si è mai vista, manca la coordinazione tra reparti, la verve agonistica, la rapidità, l'aggressione degli spazi. Nulla: di fondo sempre questa stucchevole rete di passaggi. La situazione è irrecuperabile ed occorre fermarsi prima di avvitarsi definitivamente nel fallimento. Ci vuole un allenatore meno miope e pretenzioso, e più intelligente e pragmatico.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Bravissimo Fassone: è quello che ha più da perdere in fatto di credibilità eppure viene e ci mette la faccia senza giri di parole. Finalmente un manager con la M maiuscola. Ora provvedimenti seri, non si può più sbagliare.


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ha aperto un topic dove divideva per blocchi la serie A, qualche giorno fa, e questo è stato il post di Clarenzio, col quale in molti ci siamo trovati d'accordo.
> Non appena abbiamo affrontate squadre del blocco più alto, all'infuori di Juve e Napoli, e del blocco successivo più competitivo, abbiamo preso rispettivamente 3 e 2 palloni di scarto: con la Lazio sberle da paura; oggi siamo stati piallati dalla Sampdoria di Giampaolo, che ci ha concesso la bellezza di 0 tiri in porta! Abbiamo una rosa inferiore a Lazio e Sampdoria? Non penso proprio.
> Fassone decida presto cosa fare, perché qui ogni singolo punto è importante per andare in Champions. Per quanto mi riguarda, invece, se domani esonerassero Montella, mi sa che non avrei più nulla da dire.



Chi metti però? Pura curiosità


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma si era capito dopo il 4-1 alla Lazio...



Non proprio, anche se obbiettivamente una squadra forte non prende scoppole simili.

La parita di oggi, beh.. devo ammettere che inizio ad essere preoccupato.

Aldilà delle statistiche, Crotone a parte, ho visto sempre un Milan che per vincere ha dovuto soffrire, identicamente allo scorso anno.

Purtroppo i nuovi acquisti, sulla carta ottimi, non stanno ancora convincendo.

GIOCATORI

- Bonucci , mi dispiace qualcuno sia sorpreso, ma come lo denigravo alla Juve, insinuando non fosse affatto Baresi, lo denigro ora.

- Musacchio, beh giusto giochi Zapata, no comment  (sono ironico)

- Biglia, è un ottimo giocatore, in una squadra che gira bene e si muove

- Andre Silva / Chalanoglu / Kessie ... ragazzi sono stati pagati non da fenomeni, che se ne dica, quindi pazientiamo, c'è la grande possibilità si rivelino semplicemente discreti giocatori.
Fossero stati certezze, sarebbero costati 50 milioni l'uno, nel mercato attuale.

- Kalinic, farebbe il suo gli arrivassero palloni, pur non essendo un fenomeno certamente.

- Jack e Suso... non so.. mi sa che si esaltavano solo quando ogni palla passava da loro per una semplice questione di probabilità, spero di sbagliarmi.


IL GIOCO

Non concludiamo mai, subiamo anche pochi tiri, va ammesso, ma non basta. Prima guardavo un pezzo l' Inter, distrattamente, ma non ho potuto non notare che quando attaccano sono in 6 negli ultimi 20 metri, a me piace cosi. Kalinic o chi per lui giocano isolatissimi.


ALLENATORE

Non sono mai uno che spara tutto addosso una singola persona, anche perchè credo nel calcio, oltre a tanta fortuna, ci voglia il fortunato e giusto mix, la giusta amalgama, fra tutte le componenti: staff, allenatore, società, giocatori, atmosfera ed entusiamo tra i tifosi.. tutto conta.

Detto questo, Montella inizia a preoccuparmi.. scelte molto molto strane, vedi Musacchio in panca oggi, formazione scriteriata a Roma con la Lazio, questo continuo insistere sul povero Cutrone, che non vede palla da 1 mese ormai, quando hai Andrè Silva a marcire in panca.

SOCIETA'

Fassone più di cosi non poteva fare, Mirabelli idem, non è colpa di nessuno se hai 200 milioni di budget, proprio nell'anno in cui un minimo top player ne costa 100. Io la chiamerei sfiga.. voi non so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

La mia sensazione dalle ultime dichiarazioni, sia di Montella sia di Fassone, è che se ci fosse una valida alternativa disponibile la società lo caccerebbe anche domani.

Resterà almeno fino a gennaio ma solamente perchè non ci sono sostituti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Chi metti però? Pura curiosità


Di là hanno proposto Tuchel, che è a spasso e potrebbe essere un nome.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Bene Fassone, belle dichiarazioni.

Adesso però,

1) Prendi Montella da parte e gli dici chiaramente che la deve smettere di presenarsi in conferenza stampa e prendere per il culo la gente mentre ride
2) Gli dici pure che se non raddrizza la situazione immediatamente verrà esonerato seduta stante.


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di là hanno proposto Tuchel, che è a spasso e potrebbe essere un nome.



Non "potrebbe"...E' UN NOME. Serve avere idee chiare sui principi. Questa squadra non puó non pressare mai. Non pressiamo mai. Non abbiamo alternative tattiche o schemi di nessun tipo. Questa squadra non é minimamente preparata. Non ha nemmeno il coraggio di lasciar fuori Buonaventura Suso Abate e Zapata anche quando palesemente sono fuori condizione o fuori ruolo e palesemente svogliati o scarsi.


----------



## Alex (24 Settembre 2017)

belle parole ma rimaniamo sempre con ridolini in panchina purtroppo


----------



## Heaven (24 Settembre 2017)

Grandissimo.


----------



## addox (24 Settembre 2017)

Pulcinella è meglio che inizia a schiarisi le idee, perchè non abbiamo 22 titolari in rosa. Faccia giocare i più forti.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Settembre 2017)

Dire che la Sampdoria sia più debole del Milan scaricando la colpa completamente su Montella non mi sembra una buona mossa mediatica, a meno che abbia deciso di scaricarlo.

Oggi il Milan non è sceso in campo, errori tecnici individuali e scelte incomprensibili dell'allenatore ha fatto il resto ma già l'anno scorso era emerso il gioco fumoso e la poca personalità dell'allenatore. In più si può anche mettere in discussione la costruzione della rosa, quando dopo 6 partite si fa fatica a sfruttare completamente gli elementi migliori. 
Certo, Montella ha in tutto questo almeno un 80% di responsabilità ma forse un'analisi un po' più globale non è peccato. 

Per aiutare Bonucci si è passati alla difesa a 3, svantaggiando il miglior centrale che abbiamo (Musacchio). 
Per Suso stesso discorso. Per bonaventura stesso discorso. Per Chalanoglu uguale (anche se sembra spaesato per altri motivi). 

Sapevamo che l'inizio sarebbe stato complicato, trovare il giusto modulo e la giusta quadratura del cerchio non è semplice e ci vuole pazienza ma manca ancora un'impostazione che né l'allenatore né la società non hanno palesato.


----------



## cubase55 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Un genio per dire che la Samp non è allo stesso livello del Milan e che qualche campanello d'allarme lo avevamo visto da qualche partita.. D'altronde è un Manager e non gli e richiesto di capire di calcio. E quindi tutti quelli che sino ad ora avevano detto che questa squadra non è ben assemblata ( compresi gli ex calciatori tacciati in questo forum di essere solo invidiosi ed ignoranti) non è che fossero ubriachi.
Passiamo alle cose formali: cambiate allenatore e fate giocare i giocatori per cui avete speso fior di milioni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Settembre 2017)

Non so voi...
Ma sono preoccupato.
Seriamente preoccupato.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so voi...
> Ma sono preoccupato.
> Seriamente preoccupato.



Io invece sono deluso e inca..ato nero


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

E-so-ne-ro


----------



## Victorss (24 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so voi...
> Ma sono preoccupato.
> Seriamente preoccupato.


Ormai io non sono più preoccupato e basta, tre indizi fanno una prova.
Sono rassegnato al fatto che purtroppo Montella è in totale confusione e non credo riuscirà ad uscirne.


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so voi...
> Ma sono preoccupato.
> Seriamente preoccupato.


Preoccupato per cosa? Io sono rassegnato alla solita stagione fuori dai 4


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ormai io non sono più preoccupato e basta, tre indizi fanno una prova.
> Sono rassegnato al fatto che purtroppo Montella è in totale confusione e non credo riuscirà ad uscirne.




Tranquillo ci penserà il duo. Mirabelli una bella pacca e poi Fassone che lo licenzia


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Dichiarazioni che sanno di ultima chiamata, occhio che dopo la prossima c'è la sosta.


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi verrebbe da tifare Roma se sapessi che dopi c'è un grande allenatore,tipo Conte o Carletto


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Notare che mentre Montella era intento a ridere, Fassone era visibilmente nero di rabbia


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Notare che mentre Montella era intento a ridere, Fassone era visibilmente nero di rabbia



Questa differenza di approccio mediatico è stata veramente nettissima e mi ha fatto impressione; lungi da me credere che Montella sia contento o impassibile ma il tifoso rossonero è VERAMENTE rappresentato dall'atteggiamento di Fassone; consiglierei a Montella per ragioni di opportunita di cominciare a togliersi quel fastidioso sorrisetto quando la squadra si esprime in quella maniera vergognosa perché lui è il primo responsabile e credo che sappia benissimo che sarà anche il primo a pagare se le cose non cambiano in fretta


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Perché hanno rinnovato a sto babbeo.. perchè?!
Bloccare Sarri o Conte il prima possibile.. per quest'anno ormai il dado è tratto. Per la CL non siamo attrezzati..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Settembre 2017)

Smoking Bianco Kakà ha scritto:


> Tranquillo ci penserà il duo. Mirabelli una bella pacca e poi Fassone che lo licenzia


Perdonami se ti faccio notare che sono gli stessi che lo hanno riconfermato dopo una attenta analisi ''tecnica'' 
''Bravo Fassone'' ''Bellissime parole'' ''Così si comporta un grande manager''....ma si sorvola sul fatto che a confermare Montella è stato lui su consiglio del suo ''Lothar'' 
E per farsi venire qualche dubbio bastava analizzare la classifica del girone di ritorno dello scorso campioanto dove il Milan ''montelliano'' ha fatto meno punti del Crotone


----------



## cubase55 (24 Settembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se ti faccio notare che sono gli stessi che lo hanno riconfermato dopo una attenta analisi ''tecnica''
> ''Bravo Fassone'' ''Bellissime parole'' ''Così si comporta un grande manager''....ma si sorvola sul fatto che a confermare Montella è stato lui su consiglio del suo ''Lothar''
> E per farsi venire qualche dubbio bastava analizzare la classifica del girone di ritorno dello scorso campioanto dove il Milan ''montelliano'' ha fatto meno punti del Crotone



Parole sante


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se ti faccio notare che sono gli stessi che lo hanno riconfermato dopo una attenta analisi ''tecnica''
> ''Bravo Fassone'' ''Bellissime parole'' ''Così si comporta un grande manager''....ma si sorvola sul fatto che a confermare Montella è stato lui su consiglio del suo ''Lothar''
> E per farsi venire qualche dubbio bastava analizzare la classifica del girone di ritorno dello scorso campioanto dove il Milan ''montelliano'' ha fatto meno punti del Crotone



E vero ed io sono tra quelli che hanno apprezzato quella scelta; ciò però non significa fiducia illimitata.....Montella ha l'obbligo di far funzionare bene la macchina e penso proprio che sia cosciente che sarà il primo a pagare se le cose non andranno per il verso giusto; nessuno gli chiede di vincere il titolo ma l'obbiettivo conclamato di inizio stagione è arrivare in c.l e fare bene in e.l possibilmente giocando bene; questa e la sua missione! se non sarà in grado di portarla a termine verrà sostituito, dov'è il problema?


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



Parole perfette. Che si facciano un esame di coscienza tutti, perché qui serve cambiare rotta alla svelta.


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".



ancora una volta perfetto. Frecciata direttissima a Montella. Dopo la Roma c'è la sosta, ovvero un potenziale momento nutile per cambiare allenatore.
Per cui Vincenzo, o dimostri di saper fare il tuo mestiere oppure te ne vai


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Si ok, belle parole, ma il piano B è pronto? E non dovrà essere il solo Montella a pagare,ma dovrà essere giudicato anche chi l'ha squadra l'ha assembleta sul mercato, consapevole della guida tecnica, lasciandola scoperta in diversi ruoli, spendendo molto per giocatori che nel progetto tecnico probabilmente non servono. Si parlo di Mirabelli.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo dissi all'inizio: presentarsi con la conferma di Montella non è stato un buon biglietto da visita (e ricordo le critiche a me qui..), ora che si sbrighi a cacciarlo, a me va bene qualsiasi traghettatore, anche Guidolin, purchè il prossimo anno arrivi un vero allenatore da 8 mln annui!


----------



## Garrincha (25 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ok, belle parole, ma il piano B è pronto? E non dovrà essere il solo Montella a pagare,ma dovrà essere giudicato anche chi l'ha squadra l'ha assembleta sul mercato, consapevole della guida tecnica, lasciandola scoperta in diversi ruoli, spendendo molto per giocatori che nel progetto tecnico probabilmente non servono. Si parlo di Mirabelli.



Infatti si crocefigge solo Montella dimenticandosi che se questa rosa non ha un modulo in cui tutti e undici i giocatori possano esprimersi al meglio è colpa di Mirabelli che ha comprato a casaccio e non in funzione di come doveva giocare la squadra, prima si stabilisce l'assetto e poi si acquista in ragione di esso. Per non parlare della prima punta affidabile, dell'esterno sinistro, del mediano...


----------



## Giek (25 Settembre 2017)

Ma state calmi. Non siamo mica l’Inter. Suvvia! Compatti si va avanti. Montella non è stupido. Farà i cambi che deve fare. Meglio capire subito che non abbiamo nessun campione in squadra capace di far vincere partite da solo. Dobbiamo giocare come l’anno scorso: sacrificio e cuore. Per quest’anno va così.
Poi la società dovrà prendere i campioni veri.
Altrimenti meglio che passino la mano

P.S. Cestinate Suso


----------



## GenioSavicevic (25 Settembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Infatti si crocefigge solo Montella dimenticandosi che se questa rosa non ha un modulo in cui tutti e undici i giocatori possano esprimersi al meglio è colpa di Mirabelli che ha comprato a casaccio e non in funzione di come doveva giocare la squadra, prima si stabilisce l'assetto e poi si acquista in ragione di esso. Per non parlare della prima punta affidabile, dell'esterno sinistro, del mediano...



Questa purtroppo è verita, è difficile trovare modulo e ruoli se ti hanno preso giocatori a caso. Invece di chala entrava keita e tutto aveva più senso. E al posto di bonucci avevi un aubemayang lì davanti.
4-3-3 e non c'era dubbio alcuno, il modulo quello era e quello restava senza fare esperimenti a stagione in corso. Poi sto borini 5° giocatore più pagato in rosa è qualcosa di cui mirabelli prima o poi dovrà rendere conto.


----------



## Casnop (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può".


Le dichiarazioni sono importanti, utili a far intendere che l'estate degli elogi al mondo Milan, alla straordinaria capacità di trasformazione dell'intero sistema dopo la transizione societaria, è cessata, ed è giunta l'ora di realizzare, di portare all'incasso i dividendi ottenuti con gli investimenti fatti. Non c'è altro modo, tuttavia, per il club che essere accanto all'allenatore in questo momento, allenatore che nei fatti, si veda la vicenda dell'approdo a Milanello di Bonucci, ha dimostrato di essere molto più influente nelle scelte strategiche di quanto si pensi. La squadra non ha rilevanti problemi tecnici o tattici, ma accusa una forte discontinuità sul piano agonistico: ha un approccio alle partite che è quasi imprevedibile, spesso subisce, come ieri, il forte pressing avversario, consueto di chi cerca di portare a proprio favore l'inerzia della partita, e non risponde con pari forza, perché non trova il cambio di ritmo, o il controllo del palleggio, che riequilibri le sorti del match, e ciò condiziona in alcuni tratti la squadra. Non riesce ad adattarsi ad ogni contingenza della partita, perché non ha sicurezza sul se e su come farlo. La partita deve necessariamente prendere un corso favorevole perché essa possa esprimersi, viceversa la squadra finisce con il cedere visibilmente, campo e pallone. Inesperienza di molti giocatori, scarsa conoscenza tra di essi, reazione negativa alla forte pressione derivante dalle grandi aspettative provenienti dall'ambiente: elementi, tutti questi, che stanno incidendo, molto e male, sulle prestazioni. Qui, allora, occorre che società ed allenatore serrino i ranghi tra loro, rinnovando le reciproche intenzioni di collaborazione, e trasmettano questa fiducia alla squadra, offrendogli certezze e stabilità, cosa di cui essa non può non avere bisogno. Altrimenti, si abbia il coraggio di prendere una strada diversa. Fassone, che ha sinora dimostrato grandi doti di equilibrio e saggezza, le usi per proteggere il lavoro di mesi, offrendo il proprio supporto agli uomini a cui si è affidato. La situazione, come ha detto lui ieri, era prevedibile in questi primi mesi, si tratta ora di applicarvi i rimedi che avrà parimenti previsto. Vietato perder tempo, ma vietati anche i colpi di testa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sky dopo Samp - Mlan:"L'autostima arriva coi risultati. Noi arrivavamo da 9 vittoria in 10 partite. La confidenza coi risultati non si è vista speriamo arrivi presto. La Sampdoria non è allo stesso livello del Milan. E' diversa dalla Lazio. Giampaolo ha impostato benissimo la partita. Il Milan è più forte della Samp e deve approcciare queste partite con uno spirito diverso. CI aspettavamo degli ostacoli, all'inizio. La seconda parte del cammino dovrebbe essere più semplice. Ma oggi non ci è piaciuto l'atteggiamento. Zero alibi. Bisogna cambiare alla svelta. Forse qualche campanello d'allarme lo abbiamo avuto nelle scorse partite. *Il Milan quest'anno non deve abituarsi a perdere due partite su sei in campionato e sono venuto qui per sottolinearlo. Non possiamo perdere così contro avversari più deboli. Non si può*".



Finalmente una società che dopo sconfitte imbarazzanti risponde a dovere e non con risatine o sparendo dai radar della stampa..

Parole giuste, specie quelle che ho sottolineato.

Bene anche aver sottolineato che la Samp è inferiore al Milan, e che il problema è stato l'atteggiamento, speriamo arrivi il messaggio


----------



## jacky (25 Settembre 2017)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ma state calmi. Non siamo mica l’Inter. Suvvia! Compatti si va avanti. Montella non è stupido. Farà i cambi che deve fare. Meglio capire subito che non abbiamo nessun campione in squadra capace di far vincere partite da solo. Dobbiamo giocare come l’anno scorso: sacrificio e cuore. Per quest’anno va così.
> Poi la società dovrà prendere i campioni veri.
> Altrimenti meglio che passino la mano
> 
> P.S. Cestinate Suso



Campioni veri? Con che soldi?

Basterebbero Conte, Milinkovic e una punta.

100 milioni (finanziati da Donnarumma) + 3 ingaggi pesanti. Avete visto Sirigu quanto è forte? E non prende 14 milioni insieme al fratello.

Bisognerebbe fare 2-3 cose semplici senza cercare di inventarsi niente (scommesse Kalinic, Silva, Borini)


----------

